# FIELD PG M DVD Laufwerk wechseln



## MannLacht (7 Mai 2008)

Hallo SPS Community,
bin neu hier und auch ein neuer Besitzer eines gebrauchten Field PG M.
Nun ist das DVD laufwerk defekt und ich bekomme in den nächsten tagen ein neues zugeschickt.

Könnte mir jemand kurz beschreiben wie ich an das Laufwerk komme. Leider sind doch recht viele Schrauben an dem PG.
Habe schon fleißig gegooglet aber nichts gefunden.
Würde mich über eine Antwort freuen.

Gruss


----------



## vierlagig (7 Mai 2008)

hehe, schöne idee, nur keine angst das geht:

akku abdeckung ab
akku raus
dann die vier/fünf schrauben in den tiefen löchern öffnen
umdrehen, aufklappen
tastatur anheben

drinnen 

(kann sein, das ich ne schraube vergessen habe, aber das merkst du, wenn sich die tastatur nicht anheben läßt )


----------



## vierlagig (7 Mai 2008)

heckklappe vergessen -die abdeckung der schnittstellen muß natürlich auch noch ab

eine schraube sitzt im akkufach


----------



## Skywalker (8 Mai 2008)

Und Vorsicht! beim Anheben der Tastatur, da hängt ein Flachbandkabel dran. Das reißt relativ leicht.


----------



## vierlagig (8 Mai 2008)

Skywalker schrieb:


> Und Vorsicht! beim Anheben der Tastatur, da hängt ein Flachbandkabel dran. Das reißt relativ leicht.



Du hast das durchgerissen?  ... Vorsicht sollte man bei allem walten lassen - Gewalt ist hier unangebracht!


----------



## MannLacht (8 Mai 2008)

Danke für die Tips,
werde nächste Woche den Umbau machen, mal schauen wieviel Zeit ich habe  und brauche. 
Ihr bekommt infos.

Danke super schnelle Antworten hier.

Gruss


----------



## vierlagig (8 Mai 2008)

MannLacht schrieb:


> mal schauen wieviel Zeit ich habe  und brauche.



ca. 2 stunden für kompletten umbau, wenn du das PG zum ersten mal öffnest... das laufwerk ausbauen ist ziemlich fricklig, einbauen nicht weniger anstrengend ...


----------

